# NEWBIE !!!



## DEBS-TT (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all you TT lovers,

I have had my black tt a year next month and i love it, This forum is great i have read loads of your postings and learn't alot. Some of you are so knowledgeable, I'd just like to say a big THANK YOU for helping me, i have the indicator problem at the moment and i have read how to replace the indicator relay, which i am going to do myself!!!!

Thanks again :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... gotta love a woman that isn't afraid to get her hands dirty


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Debs


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum next stop www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

